# Schreibprogramm



## mr.no (14. Okt 2004)

Hi,.
ich will für eine Seite ein online Schreibprogramm programmieren. Jetzt habe ich folgende fragen. 
1) Ist das mit einem Applet möglich.
2) Kann ich auch die Schriftarten oder größe zwischendurch verändern.
3) Was nehme ich für ein Felt (vielleicht Textarea oder gibt es da was besseres).

Am wichtigsten ist es ob es eine möglich keit geben größe zu verändern. Z.B. für überschrieften. Oder zwischendurch fett, kursiv zu schreiben. Auserdem habe ich keine ahnung welches feld das verwirklichen kann.


----------



## Sky (14. Okt 2004)

zu 1) Ja. Prinzipiell kannst Du alles, was JAVA hergibt auch in einem Applet unterbringen. Wenn Du Daten auf einer lokalen Festplatte speichern willst, so mußt Du dein Applet signieren

zu 2) Guck Dir mal das JEditorPane an. Damit geht "Rich Text Format"; also müßten auch verschiedene Formatierungen möglich sein. Ich habe es aber selbst noch nicht versucht!

zu 3) siehe 2)


----------



## Guest (14. Okt 2004)

Ich habe mir mal beipiele für ein JEditorPanel angesehen. Es wurde aber nur beschrieben wie man eine html seite anzeigt. Kann mit jemand sagen wie ich damit eine HTML seite selber generieren kann. z.B. hab ich schon vorgegebene Buttons für html tags. Ich habe es mir jetzt so vorgestellt wie Frontpage von MS, das ich z.B. eine Grafische oberfläche habe zum schreiben und desingen von Texte. Kann ruhig in html passieren. Ich finde nur es ist wichtig das es einfach ist.


----------



## Sky (25. Okt 2004)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich finde nur es ist wichtig das es einfach ist.


Wenn Du damit meinst, dass es wichtig ist, dass es einfach für den Benutzer sein soll, so wird es wohl nicht ganz einfach für den Entwickler sein 
Dein Problem ist auch ein wenig abstrakt. Schreib doch mal ein wenig Code und frag dann, wenn Du ein ganz spezielles Problem hast.

Und zu Aussagen wie: 


			
				Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich habe es mir jetzt so vorgestellt wie Frontpage von MS, das ich z.B. eine Grafische oberfläche habe zum schreiben und desingen von Texte.


kann ich leider nicht viel konkretes schreiben. Wenn ich dazu was konkretes schreiben wollte, so müßte ich Dir den fertigen QuellCode für ein JAVA-Applet posten, welches die Funktionen von Frontpage hat.

Also, geh noch mal in Dich, überleg Dir ein Konzept, fange an es umzusetzen und bei ganz konkreten Problemen wirst Du hier sicher auch eine qualifizierte Antwort bekommen.

Grüsse, Sky


----------



## Guest (26. Okt 2004)

Ich habe ein JEditorPane in ein applet eingefügt. Ich habe jetzt z.B. einen button auf dem Steht überschrift. Jetzt will ich das wenn der button aktiv ist der Text der in das JEditorPane geschrieben wir als <h1>text<h1> angezeigt wird. Also als Überschrift in html design. Sobald der button deaktiviert ist soll der text ganz normal erscheinen. Wenn mir jemand da ein beispiel geben kann bin ich zufrieden. Ich denke mit den anderen befehlen die es für html gibt funktioniert es dann so ähnlich.


----------



## Sky (26. Okt 2004)

Versuchs doch ein wenig anders: 

Der Benutzer muss einen Text selektieren. Auf Button-Klick "Überschrift" ermittelst du den selektierten Text aus dem JEditorPane (vgl. "getSelectedText") und schreibst "<h1> + SELEKTIERTER_TEXT + </h1>" an die Entsprechende Stelle. (vgl. "replaceSelection")


----------



## Nuke (27. Okt 2004)

Hallo, ich hab das gleiche Problem wie der Threadersteller.

Das hier funktioniert allerdings nicht so recht, da replaceSelection() html-Elemente maskiert.
Im JEditorPane erscheint der selektierte Text also nicht in rot, sondern die html-Tags werden ebenfalls dargestellt.


```
editorPane.replaceSelection("<font color='red'>" + editorPane.getSelectedText() + "</font>");
```

Wenn ich editorPane.setText(editorPane.getSelectedText()) mache, dann funktioniert es.
Nur hab ich dann nur den selektierten Text.


Jemand ne Idee?

Danke schonmal.


----------



## Sky (27. Okt 2004)

Ok, dann ist die Sache wohl an bißchen komplizierter als ich angenommen hatte... habt ihr euch denn schon mal das *HTMLDocument* angeschaut?


----------



## dotlens (27. Okt 2004)

muss man nicht: 
	
	
	
	





```
<html><wasauchimmer>meinText</wasauchimmer></html>
```
schreiben?

EDIT: ich meine die html tags


----------



## Guest (28. Okt 2004)

Wenn man:
editorPane.replaceSelection("<font color='red'>" + editorPane.getSelectedText() + "</font>"); 
verwendet schreibt er alles was ab () steht rein.
Ich habe herausgefunden das ich über editor.setPage() einen String oder eine url übergeben kann. Das mit der URL geht auch. Die seite wird angezeigt. Aber sobald ich versuch einen String, der eine html darstellt , reinzuschreiben wird die seite nicht mehr geladen. Weis jemand was ich fasch gemacht habe
Sah so aus
editorPane.setPage("<html><head></head><body>test</body></html>)

Hat jemand einen lösungsforschlag??


----------

